# Hello from Portugal



## Filipe (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello 

I decided to drop a line just to introduce my self.

Recentlly i move from UK to Portugal and started as a hobby beekeeper, i'm the proud owner of two hives with mellifera iberica. (against general opinion) 


The weather is wonderfull and my girls seem to enjoy all this (I know i am)

congrats for this forum really good .


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Bien venidos Felipe y buena suerte. Welcome and good luck with your bees. This Forum has a great group of people with an immensense amount of information. Take care and have fun


----------



## Horst (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Filipe, 
you are now in Portugal, and is looking forward iberica 
me. I have a family bee and dark German 
which I really liked it, peacefully like my 
Buckfast, comes from Sweden. 
Tell me how it will behave iberica. 
Gruß, Horst


----------

